# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Canard PC n° 418

## Izual

Voici le topic pour réagir aux articles du CPC 418.

----------


## Taï Lolo

J'ai reçu le mag papier hier et je voulais voter pour la mise à disposition gratuite de l'article d'Ellen sur Polybius mais je le trouve pas en ligne. Un oubli ?

----------


## Jul Marston

Vu hier dans deux points de vente sur Auxerre, je roucoulais une fois chez moi devant ma boîte aux lettres et... rien ; du coup je pleure et me presse non-stop (ah ah) en attendant la préposée au courrier ce jour

----------


## Tiefern

Coin².

Juste un petit retour sur l'article d'Izual dans la caravane patche.
Il écrit sur The Hunter: Call of the wild que le DLC avec le chien est moisi parce que:
- c'est une copie du concurrent direct qui a implémenté son chien juste avant
- la bestiole est modélisée à la truelle
- il fait fuir le gibier chassé
- il ne sert à rien (retrouver la proie blessée est assez facile)
+ Mais il donne un peu de compagnie au chasseur solitaire.
Mes 2 centimes:
- que les devs se repiquent les idées; on s'en fout un peu non ? Ce qui compte est l'impact sur le gameplay.
- le chien mal modélisé: pourquoi pas, les autres animaux ne sont visibles de près que sous forme de cadavre. Je concède ce point.
- le chien fait fuir le gibier: je n'ai pas passé des dizaines d'heures sur le jeu depuis que j'ai ce DLC mais j'ai vu plusieurs fois le chien aboyer près d'un gibier qui ne lui accordait strictement aucune attention; je suis particulièrement dubitatif sur ce point.
- le chien donne de la compagnie: point éminemment subjectif (comme les préférences pour telle ou telle carte) mais perso j'adore ce jeu pour la solitude profonde qu'il offre; solitude que ce chien vient troubler. Point positif pour Izual mais perso j'ai eu plusieurs fois l'envie de lui plomber la truffe (notamment quand il pousse le joueur  en pleine observation à la jumelle). 
- Donc mon avis serait négatif lui aussi cependant un détail change tout. Izual affirme que ce DLC est inutile/hautement dispensable. Ce qui est exact pour le joueur qui conserve les aides de jeu (corps et traces diverses qui clignotent). MAIS pour le joueur qui préfère l'immersion et vire toutes ces aides qui transforment la forêt en rue commerçante pré-période de Noël: trouver des animaux est assez facile (points d'eau, diverses zones de passage déjà repérées), les abattre pas plus compliqué mais les retrouver quand ils ne meurent pas sur le coup est quasi impossible. Ce DLC, en rendant possible la découverte des cadavres sans aide clignotante, est un must have pour tous les joueurs qui rêvaient d'une immersion profonde dans la nature. Le prix (in game) étant de supporter la présence du chien (ce qui a priori n'est pas un problème pour certains).

----------


## Izual

C'est vrai que pour les joueurs qui désactivent toutes les aides visuelles ça peut être un plus non négligeable. Mais bon, ces joueurs-là sont rares.

Par contre je n'ai jamais écrit que ce n'était pas bien qu'ils aient repris l'idée du concurrent, j'ai juste donné le contexte de la sortie. Moi aussi je trouve ça bien que les bonnes idées voyagent.

----------


## Oncle_Bob

Bonjour, pouvez-vous me confirmer que le numéro 418, du 1er Mai 2021 a bien été envoyé aux abonnés ? J'ai des soucis de courrier non distribué pour le mois d'Avril avec la Poste et je ne l'ai toujours pas reçu.

J'ai lu plus haut qu'un abonné avait reçu le sien autour du 27 Avril dernier.


*Edit :* Sachant que le 20 Mars, j'ai reconduit mon abonnement au magazine Canard PC. Donc normalement, il ne devrait pas y avoir de souci.

Le 19 Mars, j'ai eu un mail de relance pour m'informer que le dernier numéro allait m'être envoyé.

Apparemment le site de la boutique ne m'est pas accessible :s.

*Edit 2 :* J'ai contacté le service abonnement, au mail suivant : abonnement ARG canardpc POINTcom. On verra bien ce qui me sera dit.

----------


## Oncle_Bob

Bon, pour le problème d'accès à la boutique, le souci venait de chez moi. Mon bloqueur de publicité empêchait la page de se charger, j'avais un gros écran rouge, et c'est tout.

Du coup, j'ai pu consulter l'état de mon abonnement. Mon précédent abonnement courait jusqu'au 22 mars (n°417) et l'actuel début au 22 avril (n°418). Du coup, théoriquement il n'y a pas de rupture dans la livraison des numéros.

Il reste à savoir si le n°418 a été expédié et quand (autour du 22 du mois ?), pour que je sache si le fait qu'à ce jour je ne l'ai pas reçu relève d'un souci avec la Poste ou juste d'un décalage dans l'envoi par CanardPC.

Truc chelou, une fois connecté sur le nouveau site web et en cliquant sur le lien vers la boutique, je ne suis pas considéré comme connecté sur la boutique. J'imagine que la fonctionnalité reliant le site web à la boutique pour être connecté en même temps sur les deux éléments n'a pas encore été implémentée.

----------


## gros_bidule

Mince, avec le nouveau site c'est la fin des liens type "articles du CPC XXX", ça donne désormais une (très drôle) 404.
La fin d'une époque tout de même  :Emo:

----------


## Izual

Oui, on a déjà prévu une alternative pour ici, pas d'inquiétude.

----------


## gros_bidule

Cool ça !  :;):

----------


## Robix66

> Bon, pour le problème d'accès à la boutique, le souci venait de chez moi. Mon bloqueur de publicité empêchait la page de se charger, j'avais un gros écran rouge, et c'est tout.
> 
> Du coup, j'ai pu consulter l'état de mon abonnement. Mon précédent abonnement courait jusqu'au 22 mars (n°417) et l'actuel début au 22 avril (n°418). Du coup, théoriquement il n'y a pas de rupture dans la livraison des numéros.
> 
> Il reste à savoir si le n°418 a été expédié et quand (autour du 22 du mois ?), pour que je sache si le fait qu'à ce jour je ne l'ai pas reçu relève d'un souci avec la Poste ou juste d'un décalage dans l'envoi par CanardPC.


Logiquement, non, tu reçois ton numéro si t'es abonné en début de mois (même un peu avant je crois), ils ne refont pas des expéditions manuellement pour ceux qui s'abonnent en cours de route.

----------


## Oncle_Bob

Ben je ne comprends pas, j'ai juste reconduit mon abonnement le 20 Mars, avant son échéance, donc il y aurait dû y avoir continuité. Après, c'était peut-être trop tard pour le reconduire (d'où le trou d'un mois malgré la continuité des numéros entre le 417 et le 418), mais il me semblait être dans les clous.

Mais si cela se confirme, j'aurais juste à racheter le n°418 en kiosque (s'il est toujours disponible), ce qui pour moi serait un moindre mal (un problème en moins avec la Poste). Mais il faudrait que je sois sûr.

Merci pour ta réponse, en tout cas ^^.


*Edit :* J'ai ça pour la périodicité de mes abonnements :

Du N°406 (22/04/2020) Au N°417 (22/03/2021)

Du N°418 (22/04/2021) Au N°429 (22/03/2022)

----------


## Robix66

Ben oui, mais si les envois ont lieu le premier (par exemple), t'es loin d'être dans les clous.

----------


## Jul Marston

Surtout que ce numéro de mai est arrivé dans ma boîte aux lettres le 27 ou le 29 avril par chez moi (alors qu'en temps normal c'est le 1er du mois ou un peu après, jamais avant), je serai toi je me magnerai d'aller au kiosque à journaux d'ici la semaine prochaine !

----------


## Oncle_Bob

D'accord, merci pour vos réponses. C'est bizarre quand même, ça laissait un mois entre mon réabonnement (fin Mars) et l'envoi du magazine (fin Avril), c'est plutôt du côté de la Poste que le souci viendrait pour moi.

J'espère avoir une réponse rapide du service abonnement. Si rien d'ici lundi, je verrai pour prendre le 418 en kiosque.

En remontant plus loin dans la périodicité de mes abonnements, ça donne ça :
Du N°418 (22/04/2021) Au N°429 (22/03/2022)
Du N°406 (22/04/2020) Au N°417 (22/03/2021)
Du N°394 (22/04/2019) Au N°405 (22/03/2020)
Du N°376 (26/02/2018) Au N°393 (22/03/2019)
Du N°352 (12/01/2017) Au N°374 (25/01/2018)

Donc le "trou" d'un mois entre deux abonnements semble un élément normal, pour l'abonnement au magazine papier. Il y a juste les deux plus anciens où il n'y a pas les numéros en contigus (j'imagine que j'avais été acheter le 375 en kiosque, mais je ne me souviens plus). Ca me semblerait bizarre que le 418 soit compté comme compris dans l'abonnement et pas envoyé, c'et ça qui me turlupine (ou alors c'est un oubli).

Pour l'abonnement numérique, pris en parallèle, il n'y a pas de "trou", sauf pour le dernier car je me suis réabonné tardivement (en parallèle du magazine physique) :
Du 20/03/2021 Au 19/03/2022
Du 27/02/2020 Au 25/02/2021
Du 27/02/2019 Au 26/02/2020

*Edit :* Au passage, désolé pour le squattage du topic, mais c'est un peu la panique pour moi.

----------

